# RecipeDB - Alpha Male Pale Ale



## Muggus (14/7/08)

Alpha Male Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes FG was 1.008Grains are steepedCascade flowers are New Zealand grown0 minute addition are added to secondary fermenter   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.2 kg JWM Caramalt     1.5 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Coopers LME - Amber       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 15mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 5mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     12 ml Lallemand - Nottingham Yeast         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 44.3 IBU   Efficiency 78%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 8 days   Secondary 6 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Quintrex (14/7/08)

wow, 1.5 kg sugar, really? thats huge. what FG do you end up with?

Edit: oh no matter, that'll teach me to comment while the recipe is still being tinkered with.


----------



## the_fuzz (14/7/08)

Your OG seems really low for the amount of extract and grain you are putting in?


----------



## Muggus (14/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> Your OG seems really low for the amount of extract and grain you are putting in?


Yeah I expected more to be honest. Though it was a larger batch than normal (24-25L mark), whereas I usually get around 1.050 for a standard 22-23L batch.
Might have also been my gravity measurements, because 1.008 was my FG...and that is damn low for an extract ale.


----------

